# Il mistero del perizoma perduto



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Rido tra me e me da stamattina :mexican:

 Nel fragore dei mille pensieri  del giorno, proprio in quell'attimo che precede l'ingresso nella doccia, un lampo evocato da chissà cosa mi esplode all'improvviso nel cervello illuminando la risoluzione di un piccolo evento di qualche mese fa che pensavo relegato nella cartella dell'oblio.


Fatto:

come ogni primavera che si rispetti faccio sedute dal mio doc di fiducia per punturine sclerosanti alle gambe in vista della bella stagione. Nell'ultima mi accompagna una cugina, anche lei affetta dalle odiate ragnatele rossastre, per sottoporsi alle "amorevoli" attenzioni del mio amico. 
Entriamo insieme nello studio e dopo le presentazioni di rito ovviamente sono la prima a sottoporsi alle cure del caso. Vado dietro il paravento, mi denudo le gambe e mi stendo. Il chirurgo opera come la solito e mentre mi rivesto lui viene a cambiare il telo del lettino e contemporaneamente anche la cugina inizia a togliersi i pantaloni per avere lo stesso trattamento. Dunque siamo in tre nello stesso ridotto spazio.

Quasi in contemporanea a tutti e tre cade l'occhio su un perizoma abbandonato a terra 

Il mio non è perchè mica me lo tolgo per farmi punzecchiare le gambe; quello di mia cugina neanche perchè ce l'ha addosso. Ehm... Di chi sarà?

Il dottore diventa paonazzo e farfuglia che siamo le prime della giornata ad accedere allo studio (una stanza della villa nella quale abita) e che prima di noi è passata solo la donna delle pulizie. Io non so che dire, e mia cugina neanche. Vabbè. Procediamo come se nulla fosse, parliamo un po' di prevenzione etc etc, paghiamo, e prima di andare via il medico ancora si chiede da dove diavolo possa provenire quel perizoma che nel frattempo è finito nel cestino.


(continuo a ridere, non riesco a fermarmi)


Il dottore, seppure molto piacente, mi ha sempre dato l'idea di una persona serissima, mai una parola fuori dalle righe, e la sua costernazione sembrava davvero sincera. Dunque, tornando al perizoma, qual è l'arcano?


La soluzione mi è sovvenuta stamattina, a mesi di distanza, come a volte accade. 


E non ve la dico, dovrete indovinarla


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Rido tra me e me da stamattina :mexican:
> 
> Nel fragore dei mille pensieri  del giorno, proprio in quell'attimo che precede l'ingresso nella doccia, un lampo evocato da chissà cosa mi esplode all'improvviso nel cervello illuminando la risoluzione di un piccolo evento di qualche mese fa che pensavo relegato nella cartella dell'oblio.
> 
> ...


Hai un perizoma di riserva che tieni in borsa ed inavvertitamente cercando altro ti è caduto per terra 

mi sembri scherlock holmes vorrei essere il tuo watson :rotfl:


----------



## Leda (1 Ottobre 2016)

Il dottore è uso indossare lingerie femminile sotto il camice?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2016)

io per una vita ho usato lo studio di mio papà  (chirurgo plastico) come garçonniére. Non è da escludere l'ipotesi "figlio coglione". Anche perché di solito quando trombi in ufficio ci stai particolarmente attento. Se l'ufficio è tuo. Io la conclusione della storia me la immagino con il medico che, dopo aver congedato te e tua cugina, sale le scale inviperito e prende a sberloni il figlio...


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai un perizoma di riserva che tieni in borsa ed inavvertitamente cercando altro ti è caduto per terra
> 
> mi sembri scherlock holmes vorrei essere il tuo watson :rotfl:



Fuocherellininino 



Leda ha detto:


> Il dottore è uso indossare lingerie femminile sotto il camice?


Ahahahahah!!! Acquissima.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> io per una vita ho usato lo studio di mio papà  (chirurgo plastico) come garçonniére. Non è da escludere l'ipotesi "figlio coglione". Anche perché di solito quando trombi in ufficio ci stai particolarmente attento. Se l'ufficio è tuo. Io la conclusione della storia me la immagino con il medico che, dopo aver congedato te e tua cugina, sale le scale inviperito e prende a sberloni il figlio...



Acqua


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Fuocherellininino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tua cugina ?


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tua cugina ?



No. Comunque era usato :rotfl:


----------



## Leda (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No. Comunque era usato :rotfl:



:bleah:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No. Comunque era usato :rotfl:


Non mi dire che era appiccicoso 

sono basica  mi resta la donna delle pulizie


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> :bleah:


Ma perchè vomiti? A cambiarli più volte al giorno, a seconda delle necessità , profumano ancora di ammorbidente


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No. Comunque era usato :rotfl:


ti eri trombata il dottore la sera prima?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non mi dire che era appiccicoso
> 
> sono basica  mi resta la donna delle pulizie





Arcistufo ha detto:


> ti eri trombata il dottore la sera prima?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk



Non ci arriverete mai, mi sa. Solo una donna svampita può farcela, magari per esserci passata :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Per me erano rimasti con il lenzuolino dalla lavatrice.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non ci arriverete mai, mi sa. Solo una donna svampita può farcela, magari per esserci passata :rotfl:


Caduto dalla borsa!


----------



## Leda (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma perchè vomiti? A cambiarli più volte al giorno, a seconda delle necessità , profumano ancora di ammorbidente


Sìsì, niente da eccepire su questo punto!
E' l'idea del riconoscimento dello status di 'usato' del perizoma ritrovato che mi causa un sottile disagio


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non ci arriverete mai, mi sa. Solo una donna svampita può farcela, magari per esserci passata :rotfl:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me erano rimasti con il lenzuolino dalla lavatrice.


:idea: Come eri vestita Andrea ?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> svampita


Ti eri tolto il perizoma insieme ai pantaloni la volta precedente ed era rimasto nei pantaloni. A me un paio di volte è successo con un calzino



Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Sìsì, niente da eccepire su questo punto!
> E' l'idea del riconoscimento dello status di 'usato' del perizoma ritrovato che mi causa un sottile disagio



L'ho realizzato stamattina. Al momento non potevo sapere che lo fosse anche perchè l'abbiamo tutti guardato manco fosse un reperto dell'area 51  :rotfl:


Vi sto dando indizi, eh


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti eri tolto il perizoma insieme ai pantaloni la volta precedente ed era rimasto nei pantaloni. A me un paio di volte è successo con un calzino
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Azz mi hai battuto sul tempo, anche a me è capitato  

nel caso non sia la risposta giusta propongo di chiamare i R.I.S .... Che repertino il perizoma :rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me erano rimasti con il lenzuolino dalla lavatrice.


No, no. Teli usa e getta.




Brunetta ha detto:


> Caduto dalla borsa!


No.




Fiammetta ha detto:


> :idea: Come eri vestita Andrea ?


Leggings.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> L'ho realizzato stamattina. Al momento non potevo sapere che lo fosse anche perchè l'abbiamo tutti guardato manco fosse un reperto dell'area 51  :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Vi sto dando indizi, eh


Vedi che il R.I.S serve o meglio C.S.I ?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No, no. Teli usa e getta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi dire che ha vinto [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] :carneval:


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti eri tolto il perizoma insieme ai pantaloni la volta precedente ed era rimasto nei pantaloni. A me un paio di volte è successo con un calzino
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk




Bingo!!!


Subito prima di andare da lui ho fatto la doccia in due minuti (come sempre in ritardissimo) reindossando il leggings che avevo nel quale è rimasto il microscopico perizoma, probabilmente in prossimità della caviglia. Dentro lo stivaletto non l'ho visto, ammesso che abbia avuto il tempo di specchiarmi prima di uscire. E così il povero dottore ha fatto la figura del mandrillo poco sapendo che ha pazienti deficienti :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Bingo!!!
> 
> 
> Subito prima di andare da lui ho fatto la doccia in due minuti (come sempre in ritardissimo) reindossando il leggings che avevo nel quale è rimasto il microscopico perizoma, probabilmente in prossimità della caviglia. Dentro lo stivaletto non l'ho visto, ammesso che abbia avuto il tempo di specchiarmi prima di uscire. E così il povero dottore ha fatto la figura del mandrillo poco sapendo che ha pazienti deficienti :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non mi dire che ha vinto @_Arcistufo_ :carneval:


Che ci arrivasse un uomo però proprio non me l'aspettavo  (io stessa dopo mesi :rotfl

Ma non lo confesso a nessuno, vero?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Bingo!!!
> 
> 
> Subito prima di andare da lui ho fatto la doccia in due minuti (come sempre in ritardissimo) reindossando il leggings che avevo nel quale è rimasto il microscopico perizoma, probabilmente in prossimità della caviglia. Dentro lo stivaletto non l'ho visto, ammesso che abbia avuto il tempo di specchiarmi prima di uscire. E così il povero dottore ha fatto la figura del mandrillo poco sapendo che ha pazienti deficienti :rotfl:


Pensa se ti usciva un pezzo dallo stivaletto :rotfl:

fortuna vi siete subito accorti se no passava la giornata a studio con le pazienti che osservavano il perizoma con fare sospettoso :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Che ci arrivasse un uomo però proprio non me l'aspettavo  (io stessa dopo mesi :rotfl
> 
> Ma non lo confesso a nessuno, vero?


Capita ....capita sto pensando al povero medico ... Ma non avevi nemmeno riconosciuto il tuo perizoma ? :rotfl::rotfl:
Sei più sbadata di me :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Bingo!!!
> 
> 
> Subito prima di andare da lui ho fatto la doccia in due minuti (come sempre in ritardissimo) reindossando il leggings che avevo nel quale è rimasto il microscopico perizoma, probabilmente in prossimità della caviglia. Dentro lo stivaletto non l'ho visto, ammesso che abbia avuto il tempo di specchiarmi prima di uscire. E così il povero dottore ha fatto la figura del mandrillo poco sapendo che ha pazienti deficienti :rotfl:


vedi che avrà pure crocchiato il figlio per la figura di melma...
melodramma!

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Che ci arrivasse un uomo però proprio non me l'aspettavo  (io stessa dopo mesi :rotfl
> 
> Ma non lo confesso a nessuno, vero?


Non sottovalutare mai quanto qualcuno possa essere rincoglionito. 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensa se ti usciva un pezzo dallo stivaletto :rotfl:
> 
> fortuna vi siete subito accorti se no passava la giornata a studio con le pazienti che osservavano il perizoma con fare sospettoso :rotfl:


Ahahahah!!!


No, ma pensa se fuoriusciva solo un pò, magari dietro lo stivaletto, e me ne andavo in giro con quello appeso :rotfl:

Sto cercando di ricordare se per caso prima dello studio non siamo amdate a fare un giro in centro . Video virale assicurato.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ahahahah!!!
> 
> 
> No, ma pensa se fuoriusciva solo un pò, magari dietro lo stivaletto, e me ne andavo in giro con quello appeso :rotfl:
> ...


Anche a me sarebbe venuto il dubbio :carneval:


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Capita ....capita sto pensando al povero medico ... Ma non avevi nemmeno riconosciuto il tuo perizoma ? :rotfl::rotfl:
> Sei più sbadata di me :rotfl:


Abitualmente ne uso di Intimissimi tranquilli, anonimi e senza fronzoli, anche perchè non mi pare il caso di mostrarsi seduttive in uno studio medico. Lo so, lo so, che c'è chi lo fa  ma costui doveva fare un lavoro di fino, non potevo distrarlo con pizzi fuori luogo 




Arcistufo ha detto:


> vedi che avrà pure crocchiato il figlio per la figura di melma...
> melodramma!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Secondo me chi ci ha rimesso è la donna di servizio. Lui ha un fratello scapolo che vive in un'ala della villa; forse ha fatto due più due. Qualche innocente ci ha comunque rimesso le penne 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non sottovalutare mai quanto qualcuno possa essere rincoglionito.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Io penso sempre di essere il top


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Abitualmente ne uso di Intimissimi tranquilli, anonimi e senza fronzoli, anche perchè non mi pare il caso di mostrarsi seduttive in uno studio medico. Lo so, lo so, che c'è chi lo fa  ma costui doveva fare un lavoro di fino, non potevo distrarlo con pizzi fuori luogo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche io preferisco intimissimi :up:

vero  per andare in ospedale me ne sono comperata 5 assolutamente casti :mexican:


----------



## Eliade (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Bingo!!!
> 
> 
> Subito prima di andare da lui ho fatto la doccia in due minuti (come sempre in ritardissimo) reindossando il leggings che avevo nel quale è rimasto il microscopico perizoma, probabilmente in prossimità della caviglia. Dentro lo stivaletto non l'ho visto, ammesso che abbia avuto il tempo di specchiarmi prima di uscire. E così il povero dottore ha fatto la figura del mandrillo poco sapendo che ha pazienti deficienti :rotfl:


 Povero dottore!!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Povero dottore!!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


Pensa te come si sarà scervellato tutto il giorno per capire :rotfl: poraccio :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensa te come si sarà scervellato tutto il giorno per capire :rotfl: poraccio :rotfl:


 Pensa se il povero, ipotetico, figlio riceveva due ceffoni per la figuraccia del padre. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensa te come si sarà scervellato tutto il giorno per capire :rotfl: poraccio :rotfl:



Secondo me qualche volta ancora gli verrà in mente il mistero misterioso :rotfl:



Eliade ha detto:


> Pensa se il povero, ipotetico, figlio riceveva due ceffoni per la figuraccia del padre. :rotfl::rotfl:


Ho come la sensazione che il cazziatone se lo sia preso il fratello scapolone ammesso che abbia accesso allo studio :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Pensa se il povero, ipotetico, figlio riceveva due ceffoni per la figuraccia del padre. :rotfl::rotfl:


pensa se ha una femmina :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Secondo me qualche volta ancora gli verrà in mente il mistero misterioso :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Ho come la sensazione che il cazziatone se lo sia preso il fratello scapolone ammesso che abbia accesso allo studio :rotfl:


Secondo me ci pensa, e nel mentre una leggera goccia di sudore lungo la schiena 

quando ci devi tornare ?


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me ci pensa, e nel mentre una leggera goccia di sudore lungo la schiena
> 
> quando ci devi tornare ?


Se tutto va male intorno a gennaio ricomincio il restauro


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Se tutto va male intorno a gennaio ricomincio il restauro


Chissà a sto giro che ti perderai ? :rotfl::mexican:


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chissà a sto giro che ti perderai ? :rotfl::mexican:


Un sacco di soldi di sicuro :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Un sacco di soldi di sicuro :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfli quelli sarà soddisfatto però


----------



## Eliade (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> pensa se ha una femmina :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Secondo me qualche volta ancora gli verrà in mente il mistero misterioso :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Ho come la sensazione che il cazziatone se lo sia preso il fratello scapolone ammesso che abbia accesso allo studio :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mistral (9 Ottobre 2016)

Se il perizoma è della taglia della moglie ,il cazziatone mi sa che se l'è preso lei.


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Ottobre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Se il perizoma è della taglia della moglie ,il cazziatone mi sa che se l'è preso lei.


Me sa de no . La moglie, sciccosa e con la puzza sotto il naso a mille, intanto non credo indossi quel tipo di perizoma semplice (la immagino supersexy sotto le firme) e poi avrà almeno 3-4 taglie più della mia (magari a 'na gamba je và :rotfl


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Me sa de no . La moglie, sciccosa e con la puzza sotto il naso a mille, intanto non credo indossi quel tipo di perizoma semplice (la immagino supersexy sotto le firme) e poi avrà almeno 3-4 taglie più della mia (magari a 'na gamba je và :rotfl


Gli è andata bene allora, se aveva le tue stesse misure sai come la guardava


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Novembre 2016)

Comunque mi hanno detto di aver visto il doctor, puzzolente di alcool, giocare alle macchinette :unhappy:

Mi crolla un mito. Ha (aveva?) una mano ferma e una precisione nei gesti spettacolare, l'unico in tanti anni che mi ha risolto il problema dei capillari evidenti. Mò che faccio? A primavera ci vado o no?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Comunque mi hanno detto di aver visto il doctor, puzzolente di alcool, giocare alle macchinette :unhappy:
> 
> Mi crolla un mito. Ha (aveva?) una mano ferma e una precisione nei gesti spettacolare, l'unico in tanti anni che mi ha risolto il problema dei capillari evidenti. Mò che faccio? A primavera ci vado o no?


Ciao tesoro :inlove: 

ma che si è dato all'alcol dopo aver trovato le tue mutandine ? La moglie lo cacciò? 

Se è un bevitore abituale certo la mano tanto ferma forse non ce l'ha più  :singleeye:


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao tesoro :inlove:
> 
> ma che si è dato all'alcol dopo aver trovato le tue mutandine ? La moglie lo cacciò?
> 
> Se è un bevitore abituale certo la mano tanto ferma forse non ce l'ha più  :singleeye:


Ma che ne so. Sembrava tutto d'un pezzo eppure si è dato... Delusiò


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma che ne so. Sembrava tutto d'un pezzo eppure si è dato... Delusiò


Oddio ci sta pure che solo quella volta abbia fatto lo scivolone di sbronzarsi e stare alle macchinette ... Per quanto son due vizi che sono ripetitivi di solito


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma che ne so. Sembrava tutto d'un pezzo eppure si è dato... Delusiò


:unhappy:


----------

